# 3 points of contact



## Finlay (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello

I am looking for some technical information if anyone feels like sharing.

I heard once that a throw requires 3 points of contact. From the limited number of throw I know this would seem to be true.

Has anyone heard of this 'rule'? Are there exceptions?

Any help would be great


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 25, 2017)

In theory, 2 points contact is enough.

You

- push your opponent's head/neck/shoulder down, and
- sweep/spring/hook his leg up.

The problem is your opponent also has 2 free arms. When you push his head/neck/shoulder down, his arms will give you some trouble. This is why you will need the 3rd contact point to disable his "leading arm".

For example, you

- wrap and pull your opponent's leading arm,
- push his head/neck/shoulder,
- sweep/spring/hook his leg.

That will make 3 points contact.

Example of 2 points contact throw are:

1. single leg - push shoulder, pull leg (use 2 hands).
2. foot sweep - push neck down, sweep leg up (use 1 hand and 1 leg).
3. shoulder strike - leg control, shoulder strike (use 1 leg and 1 shoulder).
4. ...

Example of 3 points contact throw are:

1. hip throw - leading arm pull, waist lift, hip strike (use 2 hands and hip).
2. leg lift - leading arm pull, back arm under hook lift, back upper thigh lift (use 2 hands and 1 leg).
3. twist and spring - leading arm pull, neck push, back leg spring (use 2 hands and 1 leg).
4. ...


----------



## JP3 (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't know if your classification of "throw" is the same as mine, but it is possible to foot sweep a person with just the one point of contact, foot against foot. Deashi-barai with no hand contact. Simple, not easy.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 25, 2017)

Close line. Is one point of contact.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 25, 2017)

1 point contact "foot sweep".


----------



## DanT (Jun 25, 2017)

You don't need 3 points of contact, it's just generally speaking, more points of contact mean more control.


----------

